# Who are your role models?



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I want to know the people you look up to. It can be 1 person, or it could be 10 different people. Positive role models should help significantly in dealing with your own life. You can begin to think "what would that person do in this situation?" to guide you with your path.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

My role models would have to be my 2 closest friends. I look up to them for different reasons, my male friend being my soul mate really has no fear (or never appears to lol) of anything or anyone but at the same time respects people and has really taught me soooo much about life. Alot of things i know about life i owe to him. My female friend is similar but she is different to anyone i have ever known b4. She has friends from all walks of life and never ever judges anyone, she just takes people as she finds them, she is amazing. So yeah they are my 2 role models, plus my mum of course! I have never looked to celebrities as role models, only the people that i am fortunate enough to have in my life. opcorn


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

My role model is Anthony Robbins. I listened to his audio program "Power talk" that turned around my life. I was heading towards disaster with all those depressions, negatives talks and feeling unworthy of any thing good. After hearing his programs for 30days I literally made a U-turn in my life. Its the best self program I have ever come across.


----------



## Dr_JosH (Aug 8, 2006)

2pac, lyrical genius in my opinion


----------



## Shieri (Oct 18, 2005)

My best friend and *points to avatar* Jack


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My role model is Judge Judy and Simon Cowel.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Is it a bad thing that I don't have a role model?_


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Gwen Stefani


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Bob Crane.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Jim Varney


----------



## pokey (Dec 18, 2005)

Suze Orman (so articulate, so well spoken, so knowledgeable, so charasmatic, and a woman! wonderful!). The piano teacher I had growing up (the most genuine, kindest, caring soul ever).


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Steve Irwin
Michael Moore
My Kendo teacher
My U.S history teacher from 10th grade


----------



## xBorn to endx (Oct 20, 2006)

Richey James Edwards! 
He was a god amongst men, lyrical genius, the most beautiful person I have EVER seen.. a great mind, intelligence, and amazing style, hair.. absolutely AMAAAAAAAZING! :nw 

The Holy Bible was and still is the most influential albumn I have ever listened to, 'A Triumph of Art Over Logic' 


*Stay Beautiful*.. your voice was and will always be *4Real* nyahahahahahaha lol slight Mr Ripley features I have in me :lol


----------



## tranceformation (May 28, 2006)

björk
bob dylan
bob marley


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hulk Hogan, Ayn Rand & her characters, and Army Rangers.


----------

